# $15 at WalMart



## bam1220 (Feb 17, 2016)

I was at my local WalMart yesterday and I saw the Tivo Stream 4K was a clearance item. They are selling them for $15. I picked up two. So far I like these things for what they are. So if anyone is looking for these things cheap go to WalMart.


----------



## Alphy361 (Sep 27, 2021)

That's so cheap, which Walmart so I can order online?


----------



## SleepyD (Mar 6, 2021)

I wonder what this means for the device. Are they giving up completely? Are they clearing stock before releasing a new model? Either way I don’t think this bodes well for getting updates to this device.


----------



## Alphy361 (Sep 27, 2021)

They're not giving up, I think it's a mixture of competition and not wanting to be left out of the market. Tbh it's a great device, I de-tivo it and it works really great, plus support for expandable storage! Great hardware, just a few bugs here and there.
I went to my local Walmart, they were sold out and the Onn Walmart android tv box was 20$ which it's also a great device which Walmart seems to be keeping up with.


----------



## NeonJuggalo (Nov 4, 2021)

Alphy361 said:


> That's so cheap, which Walmart so I can order online?


I found out about this on BrickSeek.com it shows you unlisted sales at stores like Walmart and Target. Saw my local Walmart had a bunch so I went and got 2 for $15 each. Love that site.


----------



## bam1220 (Feb 17, 2016)

I bought 2 of the Tivo Streams but I stopped using them. I got tired of trying to turn on the bedroom TV at night and the remote turning on my TV in the living room also. It was too annoying. I bought two of the ONN Streams from WalMart at $20 a piece. I really like them. No external storage but I doubt I'd use it. And it solved the issue of turning on all my TV's in my house. I'm going to hang onto the Tivo Streams though. At $15 each I might find a use for them.


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

bam1220 said:


> I bought 2 of the Tivo Streams but I stopped using them. I got tired of trying to turn on the bedroom TV at night and the remote turning on my TV in the living room also. It was too annoying. I bought two of the ONN Streams from WalMart at $20 a piece. I really like them. No external storage but I doubt I'd use it. And it solved the issue of turning on all my TV's in my house. I'm going to hang onto the Tivo Streams though. At $15 each I might find a use for them.


You paired the same remote to both devices?
You are not the first person to buy two or more TS4k and have never heard anyone mention this problem, yet you assume it is a problem with the device?


----------



## bam1220 (Feb 17, 2016)

Foogie said:


> You paired the same remote to both devices?
> You are not the first person to buy two or more TS4k and have never heard anyone mention this problem, yet you assume it is a problem with the device?


No. I only paired the remote to the bedroom TV. When I go to watch TV in the bedroom and press the "power" button on the Tivo Stream it turned on the TV in the bedroom as well as the TV in the living room. I couldn't get this issue to stop so I bought the ONN devices and it solved my problem. So yes it appears to be the Tivo Stream that causes the problem.


----------



## Tony from the corner (Sep 26, 2020)

I picked one up. For 15 bucks it was a pretty good deal. Got it all configured. Certainly better than the fire stick 4K interface.

I did read that there are sometimes some random reboots. But it rarely happens while watching content. Usually when you're monkeying around with the user interface clicking and clacking.

I do like the interface more so than the Google TV interface that's all in my shield Pro and my Chromecast with Google tv. I just think it's cleaner and that's not even using the TiVo interface. That one's not too bad either.

Good point when someone asks what does this mean if they're giving up. I do hope they still maintain a team to fix bugs. Although this is going on a secondary television so a random restart is not going to kill me.

I did notice that movies anywhere app will not play my 4k movies. Something about DRM error. I haven't tried one of my other apps that is linked to my movies anywhere account. I'm not sure if it's a movies anywhere app only issue.

Other 4K movies play just fine.


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Picked up 3 the other day. They were marked clearance at $19.95 but rang up at $15 when the product upc was scanned. Its a great way to update older tvs.


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Does anyone happen to know if there are any differences in the hardware or software between the two packaging they've done? The newer boxes have more purple on it, the TiVo logo is actually written like "TiVo" instead of "TIVO" and the TiVo button on the new packaging's remote has a face on the TiVo TV logo, but the old one was solid black? When I opened the box, the TiVo remote and the button is exactly like the old one though.

Looking for some observations. I picked one set at $20 per. The other at $15. Trying to figure out which ones to return... 

Appreciate y'all's input! Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hawk (Nov 9, 2021)

Tons (10+) at each of the Wallys I've been to (Tulsa). They aren't marked down on the shelf but ring up $15. Same for the ONN, not marked down, but will ring up $20.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Max Powers said:


> Does anyone happen to know if there are any differences in the hardware or software between the two packaging they've done? The newer boxes have more purple on it, the TiVo logo is actually written like "TiVo" instead of "TIVO" and the TiVo button on the new packaging's remote has a face on the TiVo TV logo, but the old one was solid black? When I opened the box, the TiVo remote and the button is exactly like the old one though.
> 
> Looking for some observations. I picked one set at $20 per. The other at $15. Trying to figure out which ones to return...
> 
> Appreciate y'all's input! Thanks!





Max Powers said:


> Does anyone happen to know if there are any differences in the hardware or software between the two packaging they've done? The newer boxes have more purple on it, the TiVo logo is actually written like "TiVo" instead of "TIVO" and the TiVo button on the new packaging's remote has a face on the TiVo TV logo, but the old one was solid black? When I opened the box, the TiVo remote and the button is exactly like the old one though.
> 
> Looking for some observations. I picked one set at $20 per. The other at $15. Trying to figure out which ones to return...
> 
> Appreciate y'all's input! Thanks!


Yes I have one of each. The one I preordered when they were first released last year had a more blue/green box. The "newer" ones from this year are pink/purple. Both my remotes have the tivo guy on the silver button. According to the model / serial numbers on the box they are the same. Even the same UPC. I thought the newer ones had some type of diff or newer chips inside them? I'm sure the newer ones also have a more recent firmware also. But either way it would probably update as soon as you plug it in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks to this thread I just picked up two at Walmart in North Brunswick NJ for $15 each. Walmart website said no store in the area had it. Brickseek said this store had 6+. I doubted it based on recent experiences looking for LEGO with it; however, to my surprise the store did have at least 6±. I didnt count what is left but unless something else was behind it, probably 10.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I already have 2 so don't need but one store near me has them for $5 !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

Noelmel said:


> I already have 2 so don't need but one store near me has them for $5 !
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went to that store last week and they were totally out of the Streams then


----------



## Alphy361 (Sep 27, 2021)

You can find 'em on Amazon or eBay for 24.99$, sometimes cheaper. Which still a good price, but nothing beats paying 10 or 15$!


----------



## PaulMCO (Jul 17, 2016)

$15 is great price, especially when TIVO wanted to charge me $16 for a warranty return.


----------

